

Gödel, Escher, Bach OCW lectures - grinnbearit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jFhq3Rj6DI&feature=channel_page

======
fnid
That poor guy, he's got the weight of the world bearing down on him. So
nervous. Everyone's looking at him. But what he is talking about is so
completely fascinating. I want to thank him for talking about it. I want to
thank MIT for making brilliant stuff like this available to all of us for
free.

------
saurabh
All of the lectures are absolutely fascinating. There is a student named Lativ
or something, who asks tough questions which are interesting too. I recommend
this to all fellow hackers.

------
diginux
On a side note, I am currently reading "Metamagical Themas"
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamagical_Themas>), written by Douglas
Hofstadter, who also wrote the book "Gödel, Escher, Bach: an Eternal Golden
Braid".

"Metamagical Themas" is a very good read about a ton of different subjects,
from self-referential sentences to Lisp.

------
chaosmachine
This is great. I found audio files of this in the past, but without being able
to see what was going up on the board, it wasn't really useful.

